# I fed my rats raw onion! What should I do?



## Dinoclor (Mar 2, 2013)

So yesterday I had some raw onion left over from a sandwich I was making. I gave it to the rats as part of their vegetables. I didn't stay to watch them eat, but I think they ate it. Today I read the rat food guide, and it turns out they can cause anemia in rats. What should I do? Should I feed them extra leafy greens to boost their iron, or is there nothing I can do? I am very worried.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

A small amount isnt bad, a lot of things are bad in large amounts that are also good in small amounts. Garlic is another version of this. Giving a small amount now and then is good for them, I wouldnt give them a full onion, but say 1/8 of a small onion chopped up between 2 now and then wont hurt them and may help them.


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

mine have had raw onion w/no ill effects. not much but a bit in a sandwich end. I know the lists say no onion but we've never had issues here w/small amounts either on occasion.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Repeatedly giving them onions is when its a problem. If you're worried give them something high in iron. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dinoclor (Mar 2, 2013)

Ah, I was very worried about my ras becoming anemic, but it wasn't a very huge amount and it was only one time, but I won't give it to them again. I will give them some green leafy veggies for a few days just in case


----------

